# Phoenix Hobbies/jacksonville, Fl Slot.it Race Results For Slot.it Challenge 1-24-09



## GROOVEMAKER (Jan 26, 2009)

GREAT RACING TOOK PLACE AT THE "PHOENIX RACEWAYS" SLOT.IT CHALLENGE THAT TOOK PLACE THIS PAST SATURDAY (1-24-09). SPECIAL THANKS TO AUSTIN AND THE GANG FOR PUTTING ON A FANTASTIC EVENT THAT CAPTURED SOME OF THE ENERGY FROM THE "24 HOURS OF DAYTONA RACE" THAT WAS GOING ON...NOT TO FAR AWAY! BELOW IS A GENERAL SUMMARY OF THE EVENT:

The first race of the day was the No Magnet Class; which had three racers willing to go all out with only their skill keeping the tires on the track….after (6) 3-minute heats, the race concluded with local “SLOT CAR GURU” :wave:John Marczi and his Porsche on top and Durwood Thompson and his Lancia eeking out 2nd place 3 laps down. Lee Michean and his Porsche finished 3RD , 6 laps down from the leader. 

The second race of the day was the One Magnet Class; This race saw a full track of cars running (6) five minute heats. :waveurwood Thompson and his Lancia ran away with the race edging out 2ND place by 17 laps completing over (200) total laps….WOW! 2ND place went to Marti Smith with an impressive run with his sidewinder Porsche. 3RD place went to Lee Michean with his Porsche producing some impressive lap times giving Marti /2nd place a run right down to the wire.

The third race of the day was the Two Magnet Class; This race was also a full track of prototype cars running (6) eight minute heats. This proved to be a challenge for even the very experienced since this truly tested these cars ability to run up to 60 plus laps per heat. Heat build-up seemed to be the biggest fear, but everyone finished with consistent lap counts and tired legs…Eight minutes is a long time!! This race saw :wave:Lee Michean and his Porsche winning his first race of the day convincingly with consistent 7 to 8 second laps back-to back!! Durwood Thompson came in 2nd about 11 laps behind Lee running his Lancia that may have been a little tired after just finishing the prior (1-Magnet) race consisting of 200+ laps…a new motor and a tune-up is in his Lancia’s near future for sure!! 3rd place was picked up by the local strong challenger and 1/24th scale racer J.P. Snyder and his Porsche who put in a consistent run with what seemed to be an unusually conservative approach due to the length of the race. Since J.P. races that car in the regular Friday night races convincingly, I would guess that he was taking it easy on the car for later…just a guess. 

The final race of the day was the Unlimited Class; This class was a Slot.it based “run what you brung” venue that had a wide variety of modified cars. The race was a quick (compared to the other classes) (6) three minute heat venue. After J.P. Snyder experience a break-down with his Ferrari pb312 the last 4 heats were with the remaining 5 racers instead of 6. :waveurwood Thompson took 1st place in this race with his open cockpit Alfa Romeo beating out 2nd place's Lee Michean’s heavily mod-ed Audi Prototype which proved to be the fastest car on the track (but one of the most difficult to control). Durwood used the stock Alfa Romeo to run a consistent 8 second lap average to beat Lee’s modified Audi by only 3 laps after 120 plus laps of racing. Coming in 3rd place was a Ferrari f-40 with a unknown modifications (it was fast too) being run by 1/24th scale racer Rick Lawton (new to 1/32nd ). Rick surveyed the competition well and posted impressive lap times and some potent skills for being primarily a 1/24th racer….Good job Rick, Ferrari would be proud! 
SUMMARY: GREAT RACING…GREAT TRACK…GREAT PRIZES…GREAT SPORTSMANSHIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks to Austin from the club!!!!


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Can we get a full run-down of all driver positions and lap counts for the races? No worries if you don't have them, it's just fun to see how all the drivers did.


----------



## GROOVEMAKER (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes, we will be posting laps and times for events from this point forward. I will get with the club secretary and get this race's info to post. Thanks.:dude:


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Might be a problem as I *am* the club secretary (at least I wasn't informed of someone else taking on that job), and I don't have the listing. Wasn't able to get up there Saturday because my entire body felt like it'd been slammed up against a brick wall by a hefty semi. Let me tell you, that is NOT an enjoyable feeling...

Anyway, looking forward to seeing them, or if Austin or someone still have the sheets, I'll grab 'em and post 'em.


----------



## GROOVEMAKER (Jan 26, 2009)

We want the 1/32 info written as an article of the event, not just stats. Stats are fine if the secretary doesn't make the event, but we want an accurate event summary written for (specifically) the event races.....Get with the 1/32 club president or event planner and lets get a plan for posting results. If this summary wasn't posted, there wouldn't be any info about our event even posted.


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

True... which is why it's good to have a backup. No one knows when old injuries are going to pop back up and - boom - you can't even get out of bed, much less to the track. Sucked for me because I wanted to do a nice report with photos for SARN.


----------

